# Nikon D3100 flash won't pop up



## Rody

Hi, i hope i'm posting this in the right place. 

I got my D3100 2 days ago, (can you tell new as new can be to dSLR?) ..and guess what, my 2yo managed to push it off of my desk and it fell on the carpet. The first thing i noticed is that the build in flash won't pop up in any setting, and even in the darkest room. 

Could it be because of the fall?

Did anybody had the same problem?

Thanks!


----------



## Richichi

did it work b4 the fall if so well ....


----------



## Rody

it did, it is 2 days old. I'm sure it had a soft landing on the carpet, are these cameras so sensitive?


----------



## TMHahn

Rody, did you make sure the fall didn't turn the wheel to "no flash?" If you look at the top of the camera, as pictured below, one click away from "Auto" is the "no flash" option.


----------



## apvm

See if the flash will pop up by pressing the flash button next to the flash (slightly under the flash on the left hand side) while at P, S, A or M mode.  If it can't something may be wrong with the mechanism.  If it can, try resetting the settings to default and try again in dark room with Auto.


----------



## sandollars

Rody said:


> it did, it is 2 days old. I'm sure it had a soft landing on the carpet, are these cameras so sensitive?



Yes, they are.  That's a lot of weight being dropped onto itself.  Anytime a DSLR gets dropped and it still works, consider yourself lucky!


----------



## Alimac1

My daughter had this with her Canon 1100D (not from being dropped though.) Turned out there was a piece of crud stuck in the latch that was stopping it from releasing.


----------



## Tailgunner

Meh, who needs flash anyways. 

Ok, all joking aside, as mentioned above, check to make sure the wheel wasn't accidentally moved changing the settings. The D3100 does not have a lock on this wheel and thus is easy to bump out of setting and the pop up flash will not pop up in some of the settings such as "M, A, S, & P. the dial/wheel also has a no flash setting as well. So make sure the dial is set to something like Auto or Portrait. 

If by chance the pop up flash is broken but everything else works, just buy a speed light external flash...these work better than pop up flashes anyhow. There is also methods of shooting in dimly lit environments as well as better lens that help in low light conditions.


----------



## Rody

TMHahn said:


> Rody, did you make sure the fall didn't turn the wheel to "no flash?" If you look at the top of the camera, as pictured below, one click away from "Auto" is the "no flash" option.
> 
> View attachment 50539



Oh, i've turned that wheel 10 times in different directions, pressed that flash button too, did reset to all settings, restart...Nothing! Might need to take it to a specialist. 
Thanks!


----------



## Tailgunner

Rody said:


> TMHahn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rody, did you make sure the fall didn't turn the wheel to "no flash?" If you look at the top of the camera, as pictured below, one click away from "Auto" is the "no flash" option.
> 
> View attachment 50539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i've turned that wheel 10 times in different directions, pressed that flash button too, did reset to all settings, restart...Nothing! Might need to take it to a specialist.
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


It's possible to cut the flash on/off in other ways. 

There is a flash button on the left side of the lens, hold button while looking through the view finder, then turn the dial and look for a flash icon.


----------



## apvm

Rody said:


> TMHahn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rody, did you make sure the fall didn't turn the wheel to "no flash?" If you look at the top of the camera, as pictured below, one click away from "Auto" is the "no flash" option.
> 
> View attachment 50539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, i've turned that wheel 10 times in different directions, pressed that flash button too, did reset to all settings, restart...Nothing! Might need to take it to a specialist.
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


Time for specialist since the flash will not pop up when pressed the flash button while at  P, S, A or M mode.  IMO, something went wrong with the flash mechanism after the fall.


----------

